

Apple v. Samsung: The Patent Trial of the Century - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443295404577543221814648592.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTWhatsNewsCollection

======
anigbrowl
I'm not sure why this isn't near the top of the HN front page, given the
issues at stake.

